# Ankle Pressure Point with Burton Lifeliner



## JL_80212 (10 mo ago)

Got a new pair of Burton Tourist boots a few weeks ago for splitboarding. They seemed fine at first, but after a couple of hours on them I got really sharp pain just about my inner ankle bone (medial malleolus). After some poking around in the boots it seemed that the pressure is coming from the liner (Life Liner), not the boot shell. When I got home I switched an older pair of Imprint2 Liners and I can't replicate the same pressure point/pain.

2 questions...

Has anyone else experienced this same pain with the new Life Liner? It seems like, for me at least, the seam of the liner rests just above my ankle bone and is causing the pressure point/pain there. 

Is there any reason not to just keep the older imprint2 liner in the new boots if it really fixes the pressure point?


----------



## rastalion (10 mo ago)

You can swap liners no problem but it will change the fit. Life liners have thicker and stiffer foam that will last longer, better for touring. I'd first check if there is a protrusion inside the boot shell at your pressure point, sometimes speed lace and double boa boots with independent upper and lower zones have a plastic hook inside the boot to guide the laces, that could be causing your problem. If not, heat molding will probably resolve the issue.


----------



## JL_80212 (10 mo ago)

rastalion said:


> You can swap liners no problem but it will change the fit. Life liners have thicker and stiffer foam that will last longer, better for touring. I'd first check if there is a protrusion inside the boot shell at your pressure point, sometimes speed lace and double boa boots with independent upper and lower zones have a plastic hook inside the boot to guide the laces, that could be causing your problem. If not, heat molding will probably resolve the issue.


The issue follows the liner to other boots, so I'm certain its the liner not the boot. I think its just an unfortunate coincidence of how my ankle anatomy lines up with the seams of the liner. They have been heat molded, maybe its something that would go away with some additional break in time? 

Interesting point about the fit with different liners.


----------



## rastalion (10 mo ago)

Life liners have a pretty aggressive J-bar built-in, which don't respond well to heat molding but they will conform to your feet for sure. Takes maybe 4-5 riding days. You can try shimming under your heel to lift your ankle up in the liner. This will probably release pressure from your ankle and (maybe) introduce some on the sides of your heel. Ankle pressure can get painful because of the thin skin but sides of your heel should be more tolerable.

Buy some 2mm thick self adhesive EVA craft foam. Cut it the shape of heel on your insole and stick under it. First try 1 layer (2mm) and if that's not enough to clear the pressure point you can add more layers.


----------



## dcypher (6 mo ago)

JL_80212 said:


> Got a new pair of Burton Tourist boots a few weeks ago for splitboarding. They seemed fine at first, but after a couple of hours on them I got really sharp pain just about my inner ankle bone (medial malleolus). After some poking around in the boots it seemed that the pressure is coming from the liner (Life Liner), not the boot shell. When I got home I switched an older pair of Imprint2 Liners and I can't replicate the same pressure point/pain.
> 
> 2 questions...
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem as you. I have used my boots for 2 seasons and still have the ankle pressure problem, which is more noticeable after the first day of riding. I also had the boots head molded, but that didn't help much. Have you figured out a solution?


----------

